# need help spending 20.00



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

Ive got a 20.00 gift card from Sears. I dont know what to get with it, a tool of somekind obviously. I need suggestions....

Are the newer stanley rabbet planes any good or are they cheap POS now? I also saw a dovetail saw by Robert Johnson, opinions on those if any and a 3 piece small scale lathe chisel set by Rikon. Im not personally familiar with any of these brands other than Stanley and the vast majority of thier newer stuff has been crap.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

I found myself in an almost identical position just after Christmas, and was similarly confounded. I guess a lot of laymen think "he likes tools" and then they think "Sears!"
The two things I ended up getting were a 4 pc set of Footprint chisels (mfr'd in Sheffield) and a "Wood is Good" brand urethane clad mallet.
The chisels are surprisingly decent; the mallet is awesome!
The only other things I briefly considered were some of the hammers (those still made in US with hickory handles) and some US-made Craftsman files.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

$20 gift card. Not much you can do with that. I guess it depends on what you like or need. If it was me, I'd probably get a couple of tape measures. Can never have to many. I seem to lose or break them quite often.


----------



## Tools (May 30, 2012)

Wait for their fathers day sale. 
I picked up a beautiful set of Craftsman Nut drivers for $20.

These
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00934555000P?cw=true

Reports have it that as of 2011, most Craftsman tools are no longer made in the US, which is sad, but the unlimited lifetime warranty remains in effect, which really makes them a huge deal.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

You can't have too many clamps


----------



## draconius (May 7, 2012)

Forstner Bits


----------



## Puma (Jun 28, 2012)

The best way to spend $20 on woodworking is to gas up your truck and go to the library. Knowledge is the best tool.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

When did Sears start selling gas? :laughing:


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Do ya need any underwear? :blink:
Bill


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I recently purchased a tool cart. Cost about $200, so all you need to do is add $180 and you are good to go.......

I do like this tool cart, so much it is my second one. Ball bearing slides compared to my earlier Sears carts.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I only buy craftsman hand tools. 
They are good quality and if they break, just take it back in there. No recite, no packaging, no questions, no BS


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Chisels, sandpaper, blades, hammer or mallets, craftsman pro screwdrivers?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I've heard good things about this router...if you've got more to contribue. 

That aside, screwdrivers, putty knives, utilitiy blades, coping saw, clamps, socks!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I cannot imagine walking into Sears and having to ask anyone what to do with $20.

George


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

Problem has been that we dont have one here close so i was lookn online...however today we r taking a big trip into little rock so im going to hit that place like a kid on coffee


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

I need a new filter for the shop vack..


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

You could send it to me. It would be spent in about 18 seconds. I love going into that store


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

They had a set of craftsman chisels on sale. Guess ill see how they turn out


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have those chisels and think they're pretty darn good for the price


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Plus they're US-made and still lifetime warranty


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes. Thats why I bought them over the Irwin set right beside them. I like to buy US if possible.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> I only buy craftsman hand tools.
> They are good quality and if they break, just take it back in there. No recite, no packaging, no questions, no BS


I kinda agree but; a long time ago I had a Craftsman wrench break which caused a major knuckle buster, which caused a trip to the ER.
Yes Sears replaced the wrench but I still remember the pain it caused. Yes, I still buy their hand tools (wrenchs, sockets, nut drivers).


----------

